# Carolina showing off some new Wooflink and LouisDog



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

The new Wooflink Bag was a more for me purchase and I'm in love. It's very light weight compared to some other bags and I love yellow accessories in the summer.


I don't even think about how tiny Carolina is anymore and didn't realize until I re-looked at this picture just how tiny Carolina looks compared to the bag.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

wow what an amazing order! bet your so happy with your new purchases! my fave is the pineapple vest tee Carolina looks so cool!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe! Look at Carolina modeling size 1 in Wooflink. The fit of those 3 for her is very nice. I like the pineapple top, and the macaroon top. I also really love the carrier. I didn't originally like it on fb. But I like it in your photos. I'd love to see how lovely the purple Fabuleash looks next to it too. Does the bag close at the top or is it more of a tote style? Very nice. Love all of the pictures too, Carolina did a good job modeling 😊. We got a pariero order in today, I didn't take any pics though.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe! Look at Carolina modeling size 1 in Wooflink. The fit of those 3 for her is very nice. I like the pineapple top, and the macaroon top. I also really love the carrier. I didn't originally like it on fb. But I like it in your photos. If ️love see how lovely the purple Fabuleash looks next to it too. Does the bag close at the top or is it more of a tote style? Very nice. Love all of the pictures too, Carolina did a good job modeling &#55357;&#56842;. We got a pariero order in today, I didn't take any pics though.


you should take some photos would love to see your new goodies!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

So cute! I love that pineapple top and the bag!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> wow what an amazing order! bet your so happy with your new purchases! my fave is the pineapple vest tee Carolina looks so cool!


Thanks Jessica. My fave is the pineapple too. If I had to pick just one besides the bag it would be the pineapple tank.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe! Look at Carolina modeling size 1 in Wooflink. The fit of those 3 for her is very nice. I like the pineapple top, and the macaroon top. I also really love the carrier. I didn't originally like it on fb. But I like it in your photos. I'd love to see how lovely the purple Fabuleash looks next to it too. Does the bag close at the top or is it more of a tote style? Very nice. Love all of the pictures too, Carolina did a good job modeling &#55357;&#56842;. We got a pariero order in today, I didn't take any pics though.


Thanks Meoshia!! The pineapple tank is my favorite out of everything we got, not including the bag. The bag closes at the top, but I just love the overall style of this one and it's light weight. I have a couple Coach bags styled kinda like this, so maybe that's why I love it so much.

Look forward to pics of your Pariero order.

Here are a couple I quickly got before it got to dark out. I think the purple leash looks better in person than in pics. It's just so hard to capture the true color and sparkle of the leash.



Here you can see the top of the bag better.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> So cute! I love that pineapple top and the bag!


Thanks Katie!! Those are my two favorites too.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cute, what a stylish little chi!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

You're killing me michele these photos are melting my heart, Carolina is so beautiful. I also love the pineapple tank.. Is it bad I want to wear it Lol?? She's so tiny she looks like a teddy bear.. I love her!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awwww. I love all the pics !!! the yellow WL bag is so pretty and the pineapple top is my fave of all the new things too . I also love the LD macaroon top. I wanted to get the macaroon tutu dress for Ellie but I have put myself on a WL and LD shopping ban. i'm still buying Pariero though. I have one order coming today from DC ( just the wild berry tutu dress for Ellie and the wild berry tank for Tootsie ), and that will be the last LD for us for a long time, ( I hope ). hehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Thanks Meoshia!! The pineapple tank is my favorite out of everything we got, not including the bag. The bag closes at the top, but I just love the overall style of this one and it's light weight. I have a couple Coach bags styled kinda like this, so maybe that's why I love it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you two will look so adorable in your matching pineapple tops. Carolina's wardrobe has come a long way, she's so a spoiled girl. 
I ordered that purple fabuleash the day you shared pics of yours. I can't wait to get it. I also have another small Pariero order coming. Hope you guys enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> awwww. I love all the pics !!! the yellow WL bag is so pretty and the pineapple top is my fave of all the new things too . I also love the LD macaroon top. I wanted to get the macaroon tutu dress for Ellie but I have put myself on a WL and LD shopping ban. i'm still buying Pariero though. I have one order coming today from DC ( just the wild berry tutu dress for Ellie and the wild berry tank for Tootsie ), and that will be the last LD for us for a long time, ( I hope ). hehe




Can't believe that new bear tank sold out in xs already. Did you get to order?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Can't believe that new bear tank sold out in xs already. Did you get to order?


hi Meoshia ! 
yes, I did order one but i'm not sure if I got the last one or not... i'm waiting to hear back . are you ordering any ? even the bow tops have been selling out in a lot of sizes 

I got my DC order yesterday , and i'm not happy with the fit of the LD wild berry tutu dress for Ellie. I ordered the size S and its too big :-(. Love the wild berry tank I got for Tootsie. I messaged Melissa to see if I could send back the tutu dress for an exchange ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hi Meoshia !
> 
> yes, I did order one but i'm not sure if I got the last one or not... i'm waiting to hear back . are you ordering any ? even the bow tops have been selling out in a lot of sizes
> 
> ...



Did they just add the bear tank? Cause I checked yesterday and didn't see it on there. When did you order one? Or did you just email Toshiki to add it to your order? I messaged Toshiki about that dress with the eyelet bow and the stripe ribbon tank in pink. He has ordered them for me as of yesterday, I did message him just now about adding a white PG bear tank to my order. I can't believe they listed those new things so late and sizes are already outselling. So weird lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hi Meoshia !
> 
> yes, I did order one but i'm not sure if I got the last one or not... i'm waiting to hear back . are you ordering any ? even the bow tops have been selling out in a lot of sizes
> 
> ...



And I only ordered for Ava. If the prices drop and there are smalls left, I'll order them for whomever they fit between Kendall and Brax. The Panda tank and Ichigo were wayyyy too big on Brax but surprisingly fit Kendall 😍. So I'm fine with that.
I sorry bout Ellies dress. Are you exchanging for xs? After seeing the xs tutu dresses in Tails in the city, I think they run very very short. Seems like more for a baby puppy 😒


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did they just add the bear tank? Cause I checked yesterday and didn't see it on there. When did you order one? Or did you just email Toshiki to add it to your order? I messaged Toshiki about that dress with the eyelet bow and the stripe ribbon tank in pink. He has ordered them for me as of yesterday, I did message him just now about adding a white PG bear tank to my order. I can't believe they listed those new things so late and sizes are already outselling. So weird lol


it was very late last night they added the bear tank and I messaged them right away to add the yellow one to my order in XS. 
I really love that striped ribbon tank. I know you and Michele were not all that crazy about it but I think its really different and cute. I got one for all of my girls. I love how they wrote Paris E at the bottom. and Tootsie looks much better in this style where it doesn't flare out like the bear tanks. 
I also got Minnie a white PG bear tank. And I got Ellie the tutu dress. 
so, they all got a ribbon dress, Minnie and Ellie got the bear tank, and just Ellie, the tutu dress


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> And I only ordered for Ava. If the prices drop and there are smalls left, I'll order them for whomever they fit between Kendall and Brax. The Panda tank and Ichigo were wayyyy too big on Brax but surprisingly fit Kendall &#55357;&#56845;. So I'm fine with that.
> I sorry bout Ellies dress. Are you exchanging for xs? After seeing the xs tutu dresses in Tails in the city, I think they run very very short. Seems like more for a baby puppy &#55357;&#56850;


no, i'm afraid to order the xs wild berry dress , even though I think the dress is gorgeous .. I think I wont be happy with the length :-(. 

I do think after seeing how beautiful Tootsies wild berry tank is.. ( I absolutely love how pretty the print is !!! ), I will order an XS one for Ellie and a S/M one for Minnie so they can all match. i'll just pay the difference cause the dress was more money than the tank, so i'll get 2 tanks and paypal her the difference if she says that's ok ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> it was very late last night they added the bear tank and I messaged them right away to add the yellow one to my order in XS.
> 
> I really love that striped ribbon tank. I know you and Michele were not all that crazy about it but I think its really different and cute. I got one for all of my girls. I love how they wrote Paris E at the bottom. and Tootsie looks much better in this style where it doesn't flare out like the bear tanks.
> 
> I also got Minnie a white PG bear tank.



I thought those tops were cute. But I admit it is the bows that had me hesitant lol and I liked the other things better. But I get the feeling the ribbon stripe top will be much cuter in person, and I didn't want to wait too long to order and then regret it if they sold out. 
Does Medium Pariero consistently fit Tootsie or is it sometimes too small. Cause Kendall would be a small if she weren't 11.5" long! Bailey just makes it with small because a he's 10.5". And well Brax is 9" long and just misses ss but then s is always roomy but sometimes tolerable.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, i'm afraid to order the xs wild berry dress , even though I think the dress is gorgeous .. I think I wont be happy with the length :-(.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think after seeing how beautiful Tootsies wild berry tank is.. ( I absolutely love how pretty the print is !!! ), I will order an XS one for Ellie and a S/M one for Minnie so they can all match. i'll just pay the difference cause the dress was more money than the tank, so i'll get 2 tanks and paypal her the difference if she says that's ok ...



Okay good, cause after seeing those xs I cannot believe they make them that short lol. It seems like xs tees are bigger than the xs dress ☺. Too bad their xs doesn't run like a Pariero xs. I'm glad you're happy with your other item, I'd love pics when you get time. I haven't ordered any WL or LD 😳. I can't believe it lol. I've been really good.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I thought those tops were cute. But I admit it is the bows that had me hesitant lol and I liked the other things better. But I get the feeling the ribbon stripe top will be much cuter in person, and I didn't want to wait too long to order and then regret it if they sold out.
> Does Medium Pariero consistently fit Tootsie or is it sometimes too small. Cause Kendall would be a small if she weren't 11.5" long! Bailey just makes it with small because a he's 10.5". And well Brax is 9" long and just misses ss but then s is always roomy but sometimes tolerable.





Chiluv04 said:


> Okay good, cause after seeing those xs I cannot believe they make them that short lol. It seems like xs tees are bigger than the xs dress ☺. Too bad their xs doesn't run like a Pariero xs. I'm glad you're happy with your other item, I'd love pics when you get time. I haven't ordered any WL or LD &#55357;&#56883;. I can't believe it lol. I've been really good.


I love the 3 bows !!! I think they are pretty, I just cant wait to see how it looks on cause you never can tell for sure. yes, actually... M always seems to fit Tootsie perfect . sometimes more snug, but still a good fit. I think Tootsie is 12 inches long and Minnie about 10 to 10.5 inches long.

ya, a while back, I ordered the English tutu dress in XS for Ellie and it got on her fine but I didn't like how short it was. the tutu was sitting around her waist. hehe. maybe that's the way tutus are supposed to fit , but I think it looks funny. I have the size S English tutu here for her and it is roomy but not as big on her as the wild berry one . Ellie has a bunch of XS LD dresses and they all fit her fine. I have some S's here and they are kinda big on her I would say... she will be 1 year old in 2 weeks and is still only 2 pounds and 12 1/2 ounces. I think she may gain a little bit , but I don't think much. so, maybe they will fit better when she's done filling out. 
I would say Ellie is usually an XS in LD but with the exception of some dresses that run too short or there are some things I have seen that run very snug but mostly , she is XS. one of our favorites it the cami dress that is now sold out. I wanted the other color in it but I wasn't quick enough and there are none left . I got her the dot one and would of loved the striped one too. 

I been good too. this last order ( with the wild berrys ) was from awhile back. I didn't order anything from that last 40% off sale. 
I still have my eye on some Pariero things that are coming up in August. I just love that bear shirt with the bear all dressed up fancy and has long sleeves 

i'll snap a pic of Toots in the wild berry tank when I get a chance in a day or so... maybe early next week. 

i'm still waiting for the SL step in harnesses for Minnie and Toots from this same order and that's it


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I ordered the bag in pink. I'm glad you agree it is lightweight. They advertise it as a summer bag which I really need in SC! It should be coming soon!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Okay good, cause after seeing those xs I cannot believe they make them that short lol. It seems like xs tees are bigger than the xs dress ☺. Too bad their xs doesn't run like a Pariero xs. I'm glad you're happy with your other item, I'd love pics when you get time. I haven't ordered any WL or LD &#55357;&#56883;. I can't believe it lol. I've been really good.


I just heard back from Pariero and they don't have a size XS in the PE bear tank for me . not in either color. :-(. so, I am thinking about ordering the size SS for Ellie. i'm not worried about the length, cause the other bear tank fit like a tank.. so the next size up will fit more like a dress I would think. and i'm sure the neck will be fine... I just think the girth is going to be very roomy but, I think it will still work for her


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just heard back from Pariero and they don't have a size XS in the PE bear tank for me . not in either color. :-(. so, I am thinking about ordering the size SS for Ellie. i'm not worried about the length, cause the other bear tank fit like a tank.. so the next size up will fit more like a dress I would think. and i'm sure the neck will be fine... I just think the girth is going to be very roomy but, I think it will still work for her



I don't know why they wait so long to list things and then by the time they do, stick is low. I personally think they already have the things in store. And then they list them when they put them I sale. I have lots of that style tanks here for Ava and I gotta say, they all run different size wise. I think the ss will be fine on Ellie and not as roomy as you may think. Yesterday when I did laundry I threw in the size small paris tank and this other ss bear tank of Ava's from last summer, I needed to sharing them. And I was amazed at how much they shrunk 😍. Brax's size small Paris tank fits perfect now. So worst case, you can always wash and dry Ellies bear tank.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I don't know why they wait so long to list things and then by the time they do, stick is low. I personally think they already have the things in store. And then they list them when they put them I sale. I have lots of that style tanks here for Ava and I gotta say, they all run different size wise. I think the ss will be fine on Ellie and not as roomy as you may think. Yesterday when I did laundry I threw in the size small paris tank and this other ss bear tank of Ava's from last summer, I needed to sharing them. And I was amazed at how much they shrunk &#55357;&#56845;. Brax's size small Paris tank fits perfect now. So worst case, you can always wash and dry Ellies bear tank.


yes, I think they must sell them in Japan before they offer them to us so sometimes the sizes we want aren't available :foxes15:. 
good point about putting it in the dryer to shrink it if its too roomy ... I messaged them to tell them i'd like the yellow ( cream ) one. Minnie is getting the white one with the red trim. hopefully , they still have the SS in cream cause now I see both the SS colors are low in stock


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> Cute, what a stylish little chi!


Thanks, Camille.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Cait93x said:


> You're killing me michele these photos are melting my heart, Carolina is so beautiful. I also love the pineapple tank.. Is it bad I want to wear it Lol?? She's so tiny she looks like a teddy bear.. I love her!!


Thanks, Caitlin.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> awwww. I love all the pics !!! the yellow WL bag is so pretty and the pineapple top is my fave of all the new things too . I also love the LD macaroon top. I wanted to get the macaroon tutu dress for Ellie but I have put myself on a WL and LD shopping ban. i'm still buying Pariero though. I have one order coming today from DC ( just the wild berry tutu dress for Ellie and the wild berry tank for Tootsie ), and that will be the last LD for us for a long time, ( I hope ). hehe


Thanks Elaina. I was a little surprised that the fabric of the LD Macaroon is more like a very thin, lightweight sweater? I was expecting a very thin linen, solid fabric, not a sweater type woven fabric. But I still like it and it seems very comfortable, maybe even more stretchy, woven this way then the traditional linen I'm use to.

I need to put myself on a shopping ban too, lol. It's just so hard, but I'm determined to go through Carolina's stuff I already have for fall/winter and maybe just be a little more picky on what is considered a must have item.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I bet you two will look so adorable in your matching pineapple tops. Carolina's wardrobe has come a long way, she's so a spoiled girl.
> I ordered that purple fabuleash the day you shared pics of yours. I can't wait to get it. I also have another small Pariero order coming. Hope you guys enjoy your weekend!


Hope you enjoyed your weekend. I'd like to know what you think about the purple fireball leash once you see it in person. I just got Indy's fireball leash in blue and love that color too. Figured he needed one too and got Carolina the yellow Boutique collection one to match the bag and a few other yellow things I have for her.


----------

